# Control parental (le retour du comeback)

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour a tous,

Chica Vampiro et les vidéos de minecraft ayant tendance à prendre le pas sur les devoirs lorsque mes enfants sont seuls à la maison, je cherche à mettre en place un control d'accès. Et j'ai donc besoin de vos avis éclairés   :Smile: 

Mes besoins :

Il faut donc que je puisse contrôler les accès à certains sites (principalement replays des chaines, Youtube), mais en autorisant d'autres (CalculaTIC, ...)

Uniquement pour certains utilisateurs (besoin d'une authentification ? le plus simple possible, les enfants ayant 10 ans)

que je puisse facilement contrôler depuis l'extérieur (idéalement par une interface web, sachant que mon site est déjà hébergé sur ma machine donc tout ce qui est routage est déjà en place)

les enfants utilisent, soit des tablettes sous Android, soit des PC sous Gentoo. Cependant, je ne souhaites pas y quoi que ce soit dessus, que le contrôle se fasse au niveau du réseau (centralisation du controle)

dans le même genre, ca serait idéal ca pouvait être transparent pour les navigateurs (qu'ils passent directement par le proxy sans devoir configurer quoi que ce soit)

évidement, ca ne doit pas gèner les autres activité (site web hébergé, démons réseau, mais aussi maj, ssh depuis l'exterrieur, ...).

pas besoin de filtrage par mot clef, 

pas besoin de caching

ni de logging ... pour le moment

pour facilité le tout, j'ai une TV connectée, et je doute qu'il soit possible de lui demandé une authentification : elle doit conserver un full accès.

idem pour certains automatisme maisons (dashboard entre autres) qui utilisent des web services.

Je suis tombé sur la distrib IPFire qui correspond plus ou moins à ce que je veux faire ... sauf que je ne veux pas installer une nouvelle passerelle, mais greffer le filtrage sur mon serveur principal actuel (un BananaPI sous Gentoo). Mais je n'ai pas trouvé sur leur site les différents composants logiciels qu'ils utilisent et surtout comment.

En parallèle, j'ai trouvé aussi ce sujet, mais il commence a être passablement daté.

Côté réseau :

Mon réseau est servi par une Freebox v5, sert donc aussi de passerelle WiFi, mais ne prend en charge aucun service réseau : DHCP, DNS, NTP, ... Tout ca est pris en charge par mon BananaPI.

Donc, ce que j'envisage de faire :

sur la Freebox et le BananaPI seront sur le même réseau en IP statique

sur le bPI, je vais créé un VLAN pour les machines clientes servit par le DHCP du bPI (comme ca sera le seul DHCP, les clients seront obligées de se connecter au VLAN).

sa passerelle par défaut sera donc le bPI et son filtrage

Voili voila.

Qu'en pensez-vous et quels sont les logiciels qu'ils faut que j'utilise ?

A+

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour la mise en oeuvre technique, ce que tu souhaites ressemble assez à un "proxy transparent". Et vu que l'aspect "transparent" se fait via des règles FW sur le routeur central, tu pourrais alors faire des exceptions pour certains équipements. Pour la partie filtrage proxy elle même, à étudier voir s'il existe des solutions plus conviviales qu'une squid "à poil"  :Smile: .

----------

